# Cause of GFCI repeated failure



## mike_b (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello, I'm new around here, so hopefully those of you in residential service have seen something like this in the past.

I have a GFCI outlet that keeps failing. By failing, I mean it seems externally to be tripping and won't reset (reset button is popped out). The only solution has been to replace it, which lasts about 3-6 months.

A little background, this GFCI was added at the end of a run from a kitchen remodel. It was within the space required to be GFCI due to proximity to the kitchen sink. It is not providing pass-thru.

All of the GFCI outlets have been Leviton. The GFCI is not tripping often, or ever prior to the failure. The first time the outlet failed, a buzzing and pop was heard as it happened, nobody has been around for other failures to hear. When the failure occurs, the outlet isn't being used.

The only thing common to all the failures besides the location is that a certain phone charger was plugged in every time.

Any ideas?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Gfci don't trip for no reason. Either power surges or possibly the charger. I would move the charger to a different area and see what happens. Constant tripping is not good for the device however if it is the end of the line then I suspect whatever is plugged in may be creating trouble with the device. Is this a multiwire branch circuit


----------



## mike_b (Feb 17, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Gfci don't trip for no reason. Either power surges or possibly the charger. I would move the charger to a different area and see what happens. Constant tripping is not good for the device however if it is the end of the line then I suspect whatever is plugged in may be creating trouble with the device. Is this a multiwire branch circuit


It isn't a multiwire branch. It isn't constantly tripping, it is very stable until the abrupt failure. It just seems to trip once every 6 months, and then its dead. No tripping prior.

I'm trying to figure out how a DC charger could cause a GFCI to fail with no prior tripping of the outlet. It is a special, but not uncommon, nonlinear phone charger which converts to 170V DC switched, then the low voltage AC, then to low voltage DC.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Have you tried something other than the Leviton GFCI, such as a p&s or cooper. Sounds like a manufacturer problem. All of the phone chargers i have seen are just 2 wire with all of the electronics in the plug. No way to have a ground fault.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

mike_b said:


> When the failure occurs, the outlet isn't being used.
> 
> The only thing common to all the failures besides the location is that a certain phone charger was plugged in every time.
> 
> Any ideas?


Which one is it?

Have you checked for voltage stability?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mike_b said:


> It isn't a multiwire branch. It isn't constantly tripping, it is very stable until the abrupt failure. It just seems to trip once every 6 months, and then its dead. No tripping prior.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how a DC charger could cause a GFCI to fail with no prior tripping of the outlet. It is a special, but not uncommon, nonlinear phone charger which converts to 170V DC switched, then the low voltage AC, then to low voltage DC.


If the only common denominator is the charger then I believe I would start there. I also would use P&S but I am not sure that is the issue.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I've seen a rogue cellphone charger damage multiple phone batteries for whatever reason


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Leviton SmartLocks are famous for one trip no resets, I have replaced many new units with that crap design. Try using a Cooper or P&S brand this time around.


----------



## mike_b (Feb 17, 2013)

mbednarik said:


> Have you tried something other than the Leviton GFCI, such as a p&s or cooper. Sounds like a manufacturer problem. All of the phone chargers i have seen are just 2 wire with all of the electronics in the plug. No way to have a ground fault.


You are correct, nothing plugged in even has a ground wire.


----------

